# ISO Duck Recipes



## chezlesbach (Jan 31, 2005)

My husband is an avid waterfowl hunter.  As he believes strongly in conservation and the theory "if you kill 'em, you gotta grill 'em," we eat a lot of goose and duck.  I have a list of standard dishes that I make, but I run out of ideas before I run out of meat.  I am a supportive wife, only up to a point.  I don't want to see the meat until it is cleaned and looks like it came from the butcher shop.  By the time I see it, there is only boneless, skinless breast meat soaking in salt water.  

Any ideas?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2005)

i wonder how duck parmagiana would taste? or duck cordon bleu?
one dish i make is i pound out a chicken breast, layer with prosciutto and provolone, sprinkle with oregano and basil, roll and tie them. brown in a little olive oil, then simmer in tomato sauce. sort of like a chicken brasciole.  i'll bet duck would work well with this, having a stronger flavor. 

another is to bread the chicken (or duck) breast, then put them in a baking dish, layer with ham and slices of sauteed eggplant, sliced sauteed mushrooms, and fresh mozzarella over top. bake covered for a few minutes, then uncovered to brown the cheese.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 31, 2005)

Buckytom's ideas sound great. I have no access to duck breasts, can't even find them frozen, but will do them with   chicken breasts.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 31, 2005)

It's good cubed and then wrapped with bacon and grilled - like rumaki.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2005)

if duck season is over, does that make it wabbit season, huhuhuhuhuhuhuh...


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Howabout duck a l'orange, or au cerise?


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got a great Duck Salad recipe...I gotta find it. If I don't post it until later...please forgive me. It's in a folder in storage.

I'll have it on here in the next 24 hours.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 31, 2005)

chez there are some duck recipes under the foul forum, and I understand on Food TV someone made dessert out of one.


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2005)

Duck is great in a stir fry, and really in most Asian dishes.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 8, 2005)

My brother-in-law is an avid sportsman.  He has three big chest-style deeper freezers, filled with feral hog, venison, duck, fish, etc.  When I lived in OK, he would keep me supplied with game.  He gave me a bunch of game duck breasts.

I quickly learned that they're tougher than chicken breasts.  What they really need, is some tenderizing.  I like the idea of pounding them out and layering with proscuitto and cheese, then rolling.  I would be interested in trying Coq au Vin, and substitute the chicken with the duck.  The braising would tenderize the breasts out.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 8, 2005)

So many recipes drown the flavor of duck with sauces that completely mask the flavor of the meat.  

Try roasting the duck with just salt and pepper and enjoy the rich flavor of the meat.  Pan roast a boneless breast, you'll be overwhelmed with the flavor.

Remember, duck is best cooked medium.


----------

